# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. III [OOC] (Completed)



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

> In the wilds between the fields of Karnnath and the holds of Mror, an isolated valley holds necromantic secrets from before the Conqueror's time. But it holds a curse that blights the land and its people. What started as an expedition for lost arcane knowledge has turned into something else---a chance to redeem a place lost, or to fall to its madness forever.




IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Who*
The following motley crew:
*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (DEFCON1, formerly GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Formerly Fallen.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary. 
*Avron Hekler* (EvolutionKB): Human crazed scholar
*Ravika* (renau1g): Shifter druid seeking revenge.
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat. Returned to town after wounds.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

*Items of Interest*
[sblock=Dramatis Persona]*Mateush Ochem* Historian of the Twelve, and nominal head of the Barovian expedition. A Karrn entering his middle age, Mateush is meticulous about his cleanliness and hygiene. 

*Ferrik Dalboran d'Sivis* A Sivis heir of some minor standing, was meant to provide contact with the outside world. Killed in the wolf attack on the caravan.

*Adalstan d'Cannith* A well humored Aundarian with close cropped curls and a mischievous smile. Not well liked by the Karnn Cannith faction being tacitly associated with Cannith North due to his heritage, and was 'honored' with his place on the expedition as a consequence. Provide artificing services as needed.

*Ismark the Lesser* Son of the Burogmaster of Barovia and now its nominal head. A pale man of dark hair who harbors fine fur clothes with rich trimming in a country style. Known for his dark humor, and is harboring a lot of ill will since his father's death. Recently disappeared. 

*Arik* Dazed proprietor of the Blood on the Vine inn in Barovia.

*Tobias Gorzen* Deneith mercenary guard for the expedition. Former companion of Ladreth. Killed in the zombie incursion.

*Andrzej* Crotchety elder farmer on the outsides of Barovia. Father of Katrina. Still alive after the Lysaga Hill incident. 

*Katrina* Fetching young farmer identified by a bright red head-scarf. Daughter of Andrzej. A witch, she was killed at Lysaga Hill.

*Sir Urik* Boisterous warrior against the ills of Barovia. Last of the Knights of the Raven, an ancient Barovian order. Once again accompanied by the raven Hurrn.

*Madam Eva* Soothsayer of the Visanti. A true seer that read the fortunes of the party.

*Father Danovich* Former priest of the Barovian church, feel into madness and corruption at the death of son. Somehow responsible for the necromantic plague. Killed by Janis for his part in Orwell's death.

*The Monstrosity* An unnatural stitching together of corpses, it was the source of the zombie plague and Danovich's creation. May have once been the priest's son Doru. Destroyed by the party. 

*Mad Mary* Smothering mother of Gertrude, her daughter that disappeared before the troubles in town. Apparently mentally cracked.

*Ireena* Supposed daughter of the Burgomaster, she seems more able than her morose 'brother.' Possibly has some sort of dealings with a mysterious stranger calling himself the new Lord of Barovia. 

*Bildrath* Owner of the only shop in town. A prickly sort, not made any better by the death of his nephew Perriwimple.

*The Green Crone* Mysterious figure seeking to free a dark power to take over Barovia. A hag, she was killed at Lysaga Hill by the party.

*The Mad Nymph* Apparent leader of the Barovian lycanthropes. A beautiful fey twisted by madness in a lair at once otherworldly and foul. Slain by the party.

*Vincent Korr d'Deneith* A Deneith mercenary whose brother was killed by a tainted Khensu during the lycan attack on Barovia. Infected with lycanthropy.

*Sergei ir'Zarovich* Claimant to the lands of Barovia. Apparently in a relationship with Ireena.

*The Ugly Hag* Defender of the Swamp Fane. Killed, but first left her mark on the party.[/sblock][sblock=Identifying Magic Items]Okay, full identification rules :
- identify or analyze dweomer as usual (remember, divine versions do not require arcane material components)
- DC 30 Kn: Arcana check for well known items, but doesn't give everything
- Spellcraft with a detect magic will do it at a DC 10 higher that id'ing its school of magic (so DC 25 + 1/2 CL). One items per 3 rounds of casting.
- Use Magic Device at +5 DC will do it, but only for "activatable" items (wands, some wondrous items, etc.)
[/sblock][sblock=Taint Rules]Types of Taint
There are two types: depravity (mental) and corruption (mental). Each has three levels: Mild, Moderate, Severe. As you gain more taint, you pass thresholds based on your Wis/Con to the next level. Each level has a drawback, though you start getting free feats for the higher two levels. If you pass the highest level (beyond the max Severe threshold), you're irrevocably gone.

Each level of taint as a set of different effects. Please keep track of your current taint score and what effect you have (I tell you when you gain a new taint threshold).

Removing Taint
Most methods to remove taint do not lower it pass a threshold. _Atonement_ can lower it pass a threshold depending on the caster level. Heal, restoration, and greater restoration can remove taint below a threshold w/in 24 hours depending on the strength of the taint. There are other religion specific means of reducing taint.

Preventing Taint
Certain religion specific (and pricey) materials can absorb taint. Ask your local priest (or make good Kn: Religion checks.[/sblock][sblock=Handouts][sblock=False Letter from Burgomaster]







> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, a lowly servant of the township of Barovia, send honor to thee. We plead for thy so desperately needed assistance within our community.
> 
> ...



[/sblock][sblock=True(?) Letter from Burgomaster]







> Hail to thee of might and valor:
> 
> I, the Burgomaster of Barovia, send you honor---with despair.
> 
> ...



[/sblock][sblock=The Sunsword]


[/sblock][sblock=Holy Symbol of Ravenkind]

[/sblock][sblock=Page from the Tome of Strahd]Here[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Maps]
*Ashyln's Sketched Map of Barovia*


*Ismark's Map*


[/sblock][sblock=The Lightbringers]Guild: The Lightbringers are an expansive guild of undead hunters that readily hands out charter memberships to anyone who wants to stamp out undead. The Lightbringers have no central headquarters. Most Lightbringers are worshipers of the Sovereign Host, with reverence of Dol Arrah forefront. Some worshipers of the Silver Flame have membership in the Lightbringers, seeing it as another manifestation of the Flame's workings.

Symbol: The Lightbringers' symbol is a stylized half-sun, half-moon disc.

Credo: "Suffer no false life."

Being a Lightbringer: The Lightbringers' organization requires a prospective member to have 4 ranks in at least one of several associated skills (see below). The guild accepts all classes, levels, and races. Initiation fee and annual dues are 100gp. Every guild member makes a commitment to slay undead (level of commitment is up to the member).

Associated skills: Concentration, Gather Information, Heal, Knowledge History, Knowledge Local, and Knowledge Religion.

Benefits: Guildmembers receive the following benefits:
- Food and lodging at an affiliated Temple in a large city
- 10% discount on guild services
- One free restoration spell per week from an affiliated temple
- +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Info on fellow guild members
- Can request aid from affiliated temples to fight undead
- Bards, Clerics, Paladins, and Rogues receive optional substitution levels

Substitution Levels: Members of the Lightbringers may possess the following class substitution levels. They may be taken at the appropriate class level. Characters who have already leveled past the given level, may retrain when leveling-up at the cost of 25 XP * the level of the ability.

[sblock=Bard Substitution Levels]Bard 1st: Undead Bardic Knowledge replaces bardic knowledge. You may use a bardic knowledge-like check, but only against undead. You gain a +5 circumstance bonus on this check. You can use this in addition to a Knowledge (religion) check to learn about an undead creature or some other bit uf undead lore.

Bard 1st: Inspire turning replaces inspire competence. By spending a bardic music use, you may bolster the turning (or destroying) attempt of one ally within 30 ft. who can here you. The ally is treated as being two levels higher for the purpose of turning undead as long as they hear your performance. The effect duration is concetration, up to 2 minutes. It is a supernatural, mind-affecting ability.

Bard 6th: Repel Domination replaces the _suggestion_ ability. You gain a +2 bonus on saving throws vs. mind-affecting spells or abilities from undead questions. Furthermore, if you succeed on the saving throw, the undead is shaken for the rest of the encounter.[/sblock][sblock=Cleric Substitution levels]Cleric 1st: Destroy Undead replaces Turn Undead, see Complete Divine p. 87 variant rule. It is a supernatural ability.

Cleric 1st: True Daylight replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to power up a casting of the _daylight_ spell. This special _daylight_ spell lasts 1d4 rounds and has only 10' radius. However, it acts like true daylight for affecting vampires and other light-sensitive creatures. This is an extraordinary ability.

Cleric 1st: Positive Healing replaces one domain granted power. Use one Turn Undead to gain fast healing 2 for five rounds. This is a supernatural ability.[/sblock][sblock=Paladin Substitution levels][Paladin 1st: Detect Undead replaces Detect Evil. Finds undead only. Similar to the spell _detect evil_, except that you don't need to concentrate for multiple rounds to determine exact number/location instead information is immediately available. This is a spell-like ability.

Paladin 3rd: Dol Arrah's/The Flame's Blessing replaces Divine Health. Smite Evil gets an extra bonus vs. undead: +2 to attack and +1 point of damage per two paladin levels. This is an extraordinary ability.

Paladin 6th: Warded Special Mount replaces one weekly use of remove disease. A Lightbringer's paladin mount is immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.[/sblock][sblock=Rogue Substitution levels]Rogue  3rd: Penetrating Strike replaces trap sense. Whenever you flank a creature that is immune to sneak attack damage, you still inflict half of your sneak attack damage as bonus dice. If you can't flank them (i.e. Beholders, etc.) or they are flat-footed, then you do not get bonus damage dice -- you must flank the creature which is immune to sneak attack in order to get bonus damage under this rule. This is an extraordinary ability.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Knights of the Raven]*Requirements*
*Alignment* Any good
*BAB* +4
*Spellcasting* 1st level divine spells
*Special* Meet an existing Knight on friendly terms; perform a vigil (you'll have to ask Urik about that one )

*Features*
*HD* 8
*Skills (2+Int)*: Concentration, Gather Information, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (religion), Spot, Survival.
*BAB* As figther
*Saves* Good Fort, Will
*Spellcasting* Increases every level after 1st (divine only)
*Special*
- 1st: _Raven harrier (harry):_ Celestial raven companion (raven with celestial template, half your hit-points, uses your base save with base mod of +0/+2/+2, Int 3), distracts foes on failed save (swift action to command, Will DC 10+1/2 class level+Cha, causes -2 to AC). _Speak with ravens_
- 2nd: _Smite undead 1/day_: As smite evil, but you double damage on a natural 20, and get two miss chance rolls against incorporeal undead.
- 3rd: _Turn undead_: As Clr-2, or stack with existing. _Sun domain:_ Access to Sun domain spells and class ability (destroy undead 1/d). _Raven harrier: baffle_: Prevent foe from making AoO on failed save.
- 4th: _Light focus_: Double radius and increase level of light spells, increase light spell saves by 2. _Smite undead 2/d_
- 5th: _Raven harrier: falter:_ Enemy provokes AoO on 5' step. _Enduring Life_: Bonus feat (ignore negative level penalties for short time).
- 6th: _Smite undead 3/d_
- 7th: _Raven harrier: channel spells_: Raven counts as point of origin for spells (deliver touch, etc.), take longer to cast.
- 8th: _Last Life_: Bonus feat (can attempt to remove negative levels from you). _smite undead 4/d_
- 9th: _Raven harrier: sight link_: See through raven's eyes, become fatigued. 
- 10th: _Burst of vitality:_ Use turn attempt to remove negative levels from yourself and allies. _Smite undead 5/d_[/sblock][sblock=New Alchemical Items]*Alchemical Flare Bolts* Crossbow bolts with a mixture of phosophorous, silver, and garlic. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to corporeal undead. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 bolts).

*Alchemical Fiare Stakes* Dagger-like weapons destroyed after a use. Do an additional 1d6 fire damage to struck corporeal undead until removed (a standard action that provokes an attack of opportunity). All stakes are removed with a single action. Weight: 1 lb. per 10. Cost: 150 gp (10 stakes).

*Alchemical Sun Flash* A sealed flask with the power of daylight. A splash weapon with increment 10 ft. Does 1d6 fire damage (1 splash). It also cause a brilliant flash within 10 ft and a brilliant light for 100 ft for a second. Creatures in the flash zone with light sensitivity or similar weakness are dazzled for one round. Vampires and others that are powerless in sunlight are limited to standard actions for one round. Weight: 1 lb. Cost: 50 gp[/sblock][sblock=Fortunes of Ravenloft]
*The Sunsword* A weapon of power, lost in the woods. Only to awaken in a lost tomb.
*The Holy Symbol of Ravenkind* Now a tool of witches, to be found where they roam. Must be cleansed at its origin chapel.
*Tome of Strahd* Holds the secrets to the Curse on the land, and a part of how to destroy it.
*Zombies* The source of the zombie plague, and its destruction.
*The Final Question* The Dark Master can be found in the throne room only after the wards are broken.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Dropping by to say hi


----------



## Stormwind (May 15, 2009)

Checking in ...

[sblock=@stonegod]In the RG thread, you still have the following marked down as our current status:


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Current Status:*
> Khensu: 57/57, 1 Con damage
> Ashlyn: 46/48, 4 Str damage (10/14), 5 Con damage (9/14)
> Marot: 46/46, 5 Str damage (7/12)​




I believe at least DEFCON and myself posted earlier that we would be using our daily _Lesser restorations_ to remove all the ability damage during the five days R&R.
I just wanted to double check that it is all healed, since you did update the first post in the RG thread and yet the ability damage is still listed there ...[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Checking in ...
> 
> [sblock=@stonegod]In the RG thread, you still have the following marked down as our current status:
> 
> ...



Everybody is healed. I'm just a lazy copier.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

I'm here.


----------



## Stormwind (May 18, 2009)

Ok ... regarding the last question, I can only think of one thing to ask, "How do we defeat the great evil that plagues this land?"

So my plan is that Ashlyn will ask exactly that (since Madam Eva seemed to like her last time), but if anyone has any other ideas for questions, then feel free to ask IC (and then we can RP the ensueing discussion )


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2009)

DEFCON: Just want to make sure that its your decision to stop playing Khensu as (1) that's not my intent and (2) there are other interpretations of the 'maddening wolf' that don't involved our shifter friend (ask Ravika).


----------



## Stormwind (May 23, 2009)

@DEFCON: Ashlyn's reaction to Khensu's and Jarrith's statements is quite ... intense ... 
Given her personality, I feel that this is the way she would react to the situation.
As stonegod mentioned, if you as a player wish to sideline Khensu, then so be it.
I'm just offering another explanation for the 'maddened wolf' comment should you wish to Khensu to continue.

I know Ashlyn's words could be seen as harsh, but please don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 2, 2009)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I've attached maps of the exterior and interior of the Castle that Jarrith, Khensu, Ashlyn, Tessa, and Jarrot have explored. Let me know your next steps.



It seems that Marot is a Jarrith wannabee 

On a more serious note, I guess that our plans are as follows (comments/suggestions?):
we head downstairs in order to find the "tomb of the fallen prince" so that we can awaken the sunsword
(I figured it makes more sense to awaken the sunsword before we start hunting things that are likely guarded by vampires)
we search the castle for Khensu's backpack or for the third relic using _locate object_ spells
(If the relic is still in the backpack then I'd guess that _locate object_ won't work to locate the relic directly since the inside of the bag is an extradimensional space)
we leave the castle and bring the relics together
(I figure that bringing the relics together whilst still within the castle might be a very bad idea ... no specific reason for this, just a hunch)
we return to the castle and go to the throne room to find and destroy the great evil
(I'm guessing that this is the one who has been calling himself by the name of Lord Sergei?)

How does that sounds to everyone?

If that works for everyone then our next step is to find a way downstairs.
From what we have explored there are two ways down. The stairs in the chapel alcove at K17, and the stairs down the hall from the dining room at K21. Considering castle constructions, tombs and catacombs were often accessible from a church or chapel within the castle. 
*-->* Thus my best guess is that we should try the stairs from the chapel first (K17). 

The chapel is also a good place for us to retreat to should we need it and perhaps the only 'safe' place to rest within the castle.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2009)

K17 leads to the stair at K18. No one has checked these.

The stairs at K21 go down to somewhere you have not been, up to the landing on the other side of the mad accountants (level 2) and on the floor where you found the girl and the "Ireena" portrait (level 3). 

Note, in the room you found the painting of "Ireena" on the third level, there were two additional exits unexplored, both doors in the north wall.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd agree downstairs is the way to go.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a reminder that I need everyone's marching order.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2009)

Ladreth should either be in or near the front (he has darkvision) or in the very back for protection.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Ravika would probably be best away from the front lines, so either in the middle, or towards the back row.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

A couple of notes:
- The ritual to awaken the sword will take 8 hours.
- None has actually determined that the stairs go directly to the crypt yet.
- If Ravika doesn't want to fight undead, she's going to have to ignore the rest of the module.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

Two other notes on _hide from undead_:
- Intelligent Undead get a save (non-intelligent undead always fail)
- If one person attacks, it ends for everyone


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

stonegod said:


> - If Ravika doesn't want to fight undead, she's going to have to ignore the rest of the module.




Not saying she won't, just that her tribe would be fearful of the undead, and they'd perhaps be part of rituals (sort of like the voodoo zombie-lore). Also, the thought of them revolts her and she avoids them at all costs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2009)

Marot should be in the middle of the group -- he's no tank, but he does have darkvision and the ability to see invisible things/objects.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as normal marching order is concerned... Jarrith will always assume he will be in front as the scout.  Khensu will insert himself whereever there's a hole (i.e. I'll let other folks decide where they want to be, and put him whereever's left).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 11, 2009)

My guess would be Jarrith and Ashlyn up front, Khensu and Ladreth as rear guards, and casters in the middle- maybe Marot first, with his enhanced sight, then Avron and Ravika, then Tessa (to provide divine caster support for the rear guard.

Two abreast that would be: 
Jarrith/Ashlyn, 
Marot/Avron; 
Ravika/Tessa, 
Khensu/Ladreth.

Does that work for everybody?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

works for me...I mean Ravika


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

I have no objections to that.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashlyn's happy with that marching order. Her raven will also be alert as an extra pair of eyes whilst sitting on Ashlyn's shoulder.

Regarding the other stairwell ... since it is close to the dining hall, I would expect it to lead down to a kitchen. If we get lucky it might continue downwards, but it's anyones guess what that might lead to. As stonegod said, we have no idea if the other stairwell leads to the crypts, so I'd reccomend that we stick together as we explore (at least for now).

I do like the Hide from undead idea, but I don't think now is the time to use it. It also does leave 3 of us vulnerable to attack, and if I was a vampire lord, then that would be an ideal time to strike the smaller group.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm good with that marching order as well.

If we want to keep the _Hide From Undead _in reserve, I'm all right with that too.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2009)

Big update this eve. BWHAHAHA... err, nothing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh Crap....


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Oh Crap....




That is a brutal trap. The Castle is brutal.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2009)

Completely OOC, but if Marot was not paralyzed, he could whisk both himself, Avron, and Ashlyn back to the top of the stair well with _Flee the Scene_.  But it appears that he'll probably be dead in the next round, so it may be moot.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

I edited the round as I made the mistake of swapping the attacks: Ashlyn was attacked by the gargoyle; Marot and Avron attacked by the golem. This actually doesn't make things better...

I also added info from Listen/Knowledge checks that are relevant.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 13, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Oh Crap....



I agree ... oh crap is the correct response!

Lets see if we can live through this one ...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm scared..... yikes!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2009)

@ stonegod, I'm assuming that AP usage would not have helped Marot with the paralyzation?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> @ stonegod, I'm assuming that AP usage would not have helped Marot with the paralyzation?



Unfortunately, not.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 14, 2009)

stonegod said:


> s@squ@tch said:
> 
> 
> > OOC: I think Marot's only possible action is to drool.
> ...



I'm hoping that Avron can retreat past Ashlyn to the stairs (The G-statue doesn't get any AoO's this round), and I'm hoping that Marot can make his save, take a 5ft step, and get us all out of here ... otherwise things might go *really* badly.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 14, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> (OOC:  If I can jump into an occupied space and then pass through it to finish my move in an unoccupied one, Jarrith will leap into Tessa's square on the way to stopping on the stair at C6.  And if by some chance the invisible creature that attacked Ladreth is on this section of the stair, as opposed to the section beneath Khensu and Ladreth at AB7... then I will try to find and attack an invisible target.)



If I recall correctly, a standing start 10ft long jump is a DC20 jump check ... long odds for Jarrith with his skill in jumping ... not that lack of skill has stopped any of us before.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, it's either attempt the jump or just walk across the trapped section... so I might as well try it!


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep .. I guess it also depends on whether it's still trapped too ... who knows ... apart from stonegod 
I'm sure we'll find out eventually


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> I'm hoping that Avron can retreat past Ashlyn to the stairs (The G-statue doesn't get any AoO's this round), and I'm hoping that Marot can make his save, take a 5ft step, and get us all out of here ... otherwise things might go *really* badly.



Avron needs to stand (he's prone). Marot saves as a full round action as per the spell, so no bampfing.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 14, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Avron needs to stand (he's prone). Marot saves as a full round action as per the spell, so no bampfing.



Ouch ... didn't realize that ... Well, that just made survival a little harder. Lets hope the dice gods are really kind to Marot then ... with a bit of luck he might still survive, but we're really gonna have to work it.

Yeah I realized that Avron is prone, but standing (provoking an AoO from C) and retreating past Ashlyn is still much smarter than sticking around to be pulverized.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Yeah I realized that Avron is prone, but standing (provoking an AoO from C) and retreating past Ashlyn is still much smarter than sticking around to be pulverized.



Avron knows something that may help depending on what he does.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 15, 2009)

Grrr.  Was at least hoping to be able to touch Ashlyn and Avron and get us the h#ll out of dodge, or at least Avron and myself to the stairwell.

But full round saves >> Marot.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry for my absence.  Moved into new house from apt and no internet for 4 days.  Catching up now and tonight.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 17, 2009)

@*EvolutionKB*: Congrats on the new house. Hope the move went well. 

A couple of details:
- note that Ashlyn is currently standing in E'3' so it might be difficult for Avron to move there 
- just to be certain that's it not an oversight on your part, I believe you still have a standard action available (you've used a move action to stand, and a free action to take a step).
- and in case you missed it, stonegod mentioned here that Avron should know something that might help us with the current situation. I'm not sure what he's referring to but I would guess he's referring to the notes here.

Hope that's useful


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Stormwind.  3.5 and 4E running together, was thinking 5' step is a move action.  I updated my IC post.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]The second round of attacks on Ladreth, did they come from the same direction as the first?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=ethandrew]Yes. Towards Jarrith (where he "ran" into something).[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 20, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]I assume that using an AP to avoid the chains in round 2 wasn't possible for Ashlyn?

Also, I'm a bit confused by the chains. I noticed that they seem to require a save so I was wondering are the chains some sort of attack, or are they some sort of area effect?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> I assume that using an AP to avoid the chains in round 2 wasn't possible for Ashlyn?



Rolling a 2 doesn't leave you much room for an AP, especially when not a rogue. 



Stormwind said:


> Also, I'm a bit confused by the chains. I noticed that they seem to require a save so I was wondering are the chains some sort of attack, or are they some sort of area effect?[/sblock]



They form a whirlwind of chains around it that moves with it. It is an area affect (close burst 1 in 4E speak) that require a save. They also will threaten anyone that attacks it in melee.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 20, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Rolling a 2 doesn't leave you much room for an AP, especially when not a rogue.



Yeah ... Ashlyn has good saves but 1's and 2's are still not much fun ... except from the DM's point of view 



stonegod said:


> They form a whirlwind of chains around it that moves with it. It is an area affect (close burst 1 in 4E speak) that require a save. They also will threaten anyone that attacks it in melee.



Ok ... thanks


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2009)

Update Tues night hopefully. Got to go to (and hopefully be excused from) jury duty 2.5hrs away tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Remember, follow Homer Simpson's advice "The trick is to say you're prejudiced against all races."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2009)

A reminder: Ashlyn + Avron up upstair; everyone sans Tessa/Jarrith up downstairs.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 30, 2009)

stonegod said:


> A reminder: Ashlyn + Avron up upstair; everyone sans Tessa/Jarrith up downstairs.



Oops ... thought we were waiting on downstairs and missed that Ashlyn was up ... 

Ok ... actions posted. 

@*EvolutionKB, s@squ@tch*: I think I see an approach that might allow us to deal with this and survive. If we focus on the stone thing first (I think Ashlyn can take it down in a couple of rounds given that it's moderately wounded now), with Avron keeping the chain thing slowed and Marot teleporting us about so that the stone thing has to move and attack, and the chain thing is too slow to get to us. That should mean that Ashlyn is the only one taking damage and with any luck we can then heal up before we deal with the chain thing.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 11, 2009)

@*stonegod*: Does Ashlyn have LoS to G? i.e. can she attack the stone creature?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> @*stonegod*: Does Ashlyn have LoS to G? i.e. can she attack the stone creature?



Can be seen, but has superior cover (spiral stairs are not particularly well designed for fighting *up* them... that's kinda the point )


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 16, 2009)

@*All*: I'll going to be traveling from tomorrow, all through next week. Unfortunately I will have limited internet access during that time.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2009)

The upstairs crew is in need of someone who can deal a lot of physical damage, as Avron and Marot won't be able to affect the chain-monster (except to slow it -- as Marot has 3 uses of _Eldritch Admixture _- which can be used as electrical)

The other one is almost gone, I would expect, if not, an admixed blast from Marot might finish it off.

Depends on how things go, we (Marot/Avron) might have to start healing our Lady (meatshield) so she can go toe to toe with the chain.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 17, 2009)

Once the stone creature is down (hopefully this round), then I figure that Ashlyn can engage the chain thing whilst the other two heal her ... however, it might depend a bit of what reach the chain creature has, that might cause some problems ... hence why I suggested that Marot and Avron heal up  
Another option is that Ashlyn uses sacred healing to give herself fast healing 3, and we hope that the chain thing is not living, i.e. that its a construct or something

Departure in about 2 and a half hours ... I'll try to post as much as I can over the next week. Will be back on the 27th regardless.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Khensu's on his way upstairs.  If he can find you, he can tank the chain creature.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2009)

Avron might possible know the creature type, as he knew the electricity/slow thing.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2009)

OOC: My wife and I closed on our first house today, so expect some absence from me in the next few days. EN's slowdown is also making updating harsh.


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on the house!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll be out of town for my 1st wedding anniversary. I'll be back Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Congrats on the house!



Thanks!


EvolutionKB said:


> I'll be out of town for my 1st wedding anniversary. I'll be back Tuesday or Wednesday.



Congrats! Just 10 more and you'll catch up! 

The move is level draining me still, so updates hopefully weekend/next week. I'm lucky just to have the net!


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, we need to regroup. I suggest upstairs since I think we will need Jarrith up here for the 'safe'.


stonegod said:


> *That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



We also need to heal up, which as we regroup, Ashlyn can take care of with a couple of sacred healings.

All things considered, that went fairly well ... we all survived, although for a little while there, I wasn't so sure of our chances


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2009)

I misplaced my EtCR in the move; I'll update once its found...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

Did everything go ok? Are you all settled in? It's a pain in the butt moving...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

for those interested in Ravenloft:

 In August, the Castle Ravenloft boardgame debuts -- a high-end, cooperative play game.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Did everything go ok? Are you all settled in? It's a pain in the butt moving...



Boxes and stuff everywhere, slowly getting cleared out. Slowly. Slllooooowwwwwly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2009)

I feel your pain SG.  We still don't have everything unpacked either.  It's been at least 6 weeks in our new house.  Thank God for extra closets.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

Finally found the book. Game on!

But, on that note, I'll be on international travel Friday eve to Thursday Eve. No game updates as I'll be doing Polish family stuff.


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 26, 2009)

I think we ought to head back downstairs (since that's where we were originally headed), unless anyone else has any other thoughts?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 11, 2009)

OOC: I'll be traveling for the next couple of days ... will be back on Sunday night.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey folks,

Just a few notes: There are *a lot* of little combats here and there in the Castle, far too many for PbP format (unless we want to be doing this when 6E comes out ). I've consolidated some, removed a bunch, but for a few (that add color), I'll likely just state the outcome (that you won of course) for flavor. I won't use up any major resources, but you might use a turn attempt or a low level spell/some hp. That way, we get the since of the danger of the Castle, but don't spend two/three weeks on a foregone conclusion.

Let me know if this is going to be a problem, and I'll think of a different approach.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm fine with this approach.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats one. Not quite a majority.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2009)

It works for me too.  Although I also wouldn't mind it if you decided to have some fun with us and switch things up a bit and turn some combats into other stuff, like skill challenges.  They'd still be "fights" per se... but the mechanics of how you determine success or failure might be different.  Go nuts with it!  ;-)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> It works for me too.  Although I also wouldn't mind it if you decided to have some fun with us and switch things up a bit and turn some combats into other stuff, like skill challenges.  They'd still be "fights" per se... but the mechanics of how you determine success or failure might be different.  Go nuts with it!  ;-)



Are you getting 4E in my 3.5 game?!?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2009)

This approach is fine by me too.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Especially in a PbP format, that sounds like an excellent manner of handling things.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 15, 2009)

That sounds like a clear majority!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup. I'm chiming in to make it even more so.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay folks. Its my annual conference. Thought I'd have more time, but apparently with great tenure comes great responsibility/meetings/etc.

Update on the weekend or Monday.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like s@s is temporarily MIA, so he'll be quiet in the Flamist section. It'll be DEFCON talking to himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's okay, I'm good at that.

Yes he is...

Shut up!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2009)

Did I mention the Castle is brutal? Especially when you split the party?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 31, 2009)

No you didn't I assumed that our host Sergei would welcome us with open arms.... not a good host at all.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]In regards to the difficult terrain: Definitely Full Attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going to be flying to the other side of the world, leaving tomorrow. I'll arrive on Wednesday and obviously won't be able to post during the flight(s).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> I'm going to be flying to the other side of the world, leaving tomorrow. I'll arrive on Wednesday and obviously won't be able to post during the flight(s).



You mean you'll be in the correct side? 

I'll hopefully post this week. Finals. Grr.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone see DEFCON lately?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My apologies for not being able to contribute more in these recent months.  As I mentioned a little while ago in my own game thread, my time at work to play has lessened, and the time I do have available I usually end up reserving for prep-work on my own weekly tabletop game.

I'm dropping out of all my other games... but will try to keep this one active if for no other reason that I've been with it since the beginning.  Sorry for the delays.  With only this one game to play, perhaps I'll be able to work it more frequently.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for staying, its appreciated; sorry about the other games.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally an update! And not a good one (for Ravika at least). That's what happens when a spectre rolls a crit...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 9, 2009)

<feels disturbance in the force>

Oh my.  Incorporeal undead?  Negative levels?  Critical hit?  Very bad mix.

If Marot knew, he'd head down there and spirit blast it into next week, but alas, he is trying to keep from being wolf fodder at the present time.

MEDIC!


----------



## stonegod (Dec 10, 2009)

I did try to warn folks.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh dear...yeah splitting up wasn't such a good idea...


----------



## stonegod (Dec 10, 2009)

We're getting close to endgame (in the sense its a year off ), and I wanted to make sure the Castle is dangerous. In these two encounters, I've modified little: They're pretty straight up.

That being said, I didn't think they'd tear through Ravika so quickly...


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 12, 2009)

@*renaul1g*: My condolences for Ravika.
Rest assured that Ashlyn will avenge her, smiting her fury upon the cursed creatures that struck down her comrade.
If only Ravika's AP's could have helped prevent her untimely death.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 31, 2009)

@*All*: I'm going to be flying to the other side of the world again (the other direction this time), leaving tonight. I'll arrive on Sunday and won't be posting during the flight(s). 

@*stonegod*: Ashlyn will continue to do the same thing as this last round.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2010)

Note to spellcasters: You can cast _dispel magic_ on the _silence_ effect (or the _unhallow_ directly). Tessa had a note about that. I'll give her (and Avron who still hasn't posted) a bit to update that (and I have another lecture to write tonight).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought about it, but Tessa isn't confident about managing to succeed against whoever cast the Silence.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a quick bump ....


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've been a bit lax on this. Doesn't help that (1) Work is kicking my butt and (2) the laptop with everything from the past _n_ years of the game just died. I have the content on backup, but no machine that I can access it on regularly (just intermittently at work when I have a break).

I'll post updates when I can.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay! An update!

Ashlyn survives another round (barely). But now we have two spectres.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to see Ravika back in the action... if she goes down she's taking everyone with her


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got back into town after a week in Maui, so I will be slowly getting back up to speed.

But, Marot's incorporeal undead sense is going off and he is not en route to remedy the situation!

BTW @ stonegod -- couldn't Marot take a move action (move 30'), then use Flee the Scene (std action) to teleport 40', so his total move would be 70', so he might get there a moment or two sooner?  Probably might not make a big difference (70' vs 60' movement), but who knows...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2010)

Doesn't save you enough: You go from 4.5 rounds to 4 rounds. A saving, but not spectacular.


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashlyn is in serious need of assistance here. Unless she gets seriously unlucky, she can hold the spectre's off for 1 to 2 rounds, but she really needs help in the damage department (and running away is not an option for her). Basically, the others aren't going to to arrive in time to be of any help, so it's up to everyone else downstairs to kill these things.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but it appears the Specters are the only enemies remaining. Power Attacking 2, Ladreth attacks at +13/+8 dealing 2d6+18 damage, so he could conceivably, given two hits, deal 40-60 points of damage in a round. Here's to hoping.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a post I've not wanted to write, but I should. I'm not canceling Ravenloft (yet), but I do want to talk about its future some.

Work has been busier for me this semester due to my taking over some major responsibilities. Thats good for work, bad for gaming. In addition, running 3.5 is taking up more of my cognitive workload than the 4E side (fewer things to check). That being said, this game is important to me and were are "close" in PbP terms.

From where I sit in the DM's chair, there are two/three major encounters left after this slog. Problem is, they are all big major fests which means several months each (esp at my current posting rate, though I'm trying to fix that). I *want* to get to the end game so that we can all face the BBEG and I can reveal all those secrets I've been piling behind the DM screen for years.

So, I'd like to get a feel for how everyone wants to proceed. BTW, the big fights left that I see:
- Getting the sunsword
- Performing the ritual
- Finding the BBEG

This is after trimming a lot of fat from the game (the crypt is an encounter fiesta, but that'd take until 6E is out to finish!).

Thoughts?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmm..... from Ravika's position... she's good either way. However she's/I'm a newcomer to the game so I'll defer to them. Are we of level to be able to Raise Dead?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Hmmmm..... from Ravika's position... she's good either way. However she's/I'm a newcomer to the game so I'll defer to them. Are we of level to be able to Raise Dead?



Until you hunt down spectre Ravika, she ain't coming back.

You have no one in the party able to cast Raise Dead. Reincarinate is possible, but they'll have to kill the spectre, find a caster, and 1000 gp (which they've looked into).


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 29, 2010)

As I'm a relative newcomer as well, I think my opinion carries less weight than some of the other mainstays, but I've always been of mind to defer to the DM's preference. Afterall, it is the DM that has to do all the legwork, all the heavy lifting, and so I would much rather them be comfortable at a pace of their choosing than forcing something up to appease one voice. Yes, the game is meant to be fun for the players, but is it not also supposed to be fun for those in the DM's chair?

All that being said, whatever you choose, stonegod, I'll be here.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 29, 2010)

@*stonegod*: As long as you are willing to do so, I'm definitely up for continuing. I have to admit to enjoying this story arc exceedingly much and would love to get through to the end-game.

As far as how, I would be happy enough even if you were to to fast-forward between each of the major events, although the limited fast-forwarding that we have been doing 'recently' would also go work well as long as it does not impose too much on your time (for which I am very grateful that we have gotten).


----------



## Stormwind (May 13, 2010)

@stonegod: What was found in the room? I have the following:
- a wicked looking dagger, 
- a pale hide made into studded leather armor, 
- a pair of rings, 
- a headband
- vile paper fragment
- necromancers notes


@*all*: What, if anything, do we want to do with Ravika's corpse and her belongings? We will need her corpse if we intend to get her resurrected eventually.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2010)

Well...she's dead... take her stuff?


----------



## Stormwind (May 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well...she's dead... take her stuff?



Well, that works too, ... however, I was thinking more of the corpse itself. Since raising her will require the corpse, and raising her is a "good thing" (even if it happens after we've finished dealing with 'Sergei'), it might be a good idea to find somewhere 'safer' to stash the corpse. Not that I'm getting paranoid here, but I don't think leaving it lying around to rot in the murky water here is a smart idea.

... besides, aren't we heading for the crypts? What better place to stash a body?

Would Marot be up for transporting the body (pickup -> bamph -> drop -> repeat)?


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2010)

Stormwind said:


> Well, that works too, ... however, I was thinking more of the corpse itself. Since raising her will require the corpse, and raising her is a "good thing" (even if it happens after we've finished dealing with 'Sergei'), it might be a good idea to find somewhere 'safer' to stash the corpse. Not that I'm getting paranoid here, but I don't think leaving it lying around to rot in the murky water here is a smart idea.
> 
> ... besides, aren't we heading for the crypts? What better place to stash a body?
> 
> Would Marot be up for transporting the body (pickup -> bamph -> drop -> repeat)?




Would we need to destroy her spectre before we can resurrect her? Ladreth is fine carrying her body around in non-combat, but once fighting starts he'd set her down.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2010)

Stormwind said:


> @stonegod: What was found in the room? I have the following:
> - a wicked looking dagger*,
> - a pale hide made into studded leather armor*,
> - a pair of rings*,
> ...



A few more:
- bone amulet*
- a periapt*
- a fine cloak of Karrnathi make*. 
Everything with a star is magical; the fragment doubly so. You also will find a bag of coins behind the throne in the water room with 600 pp (yes, platinum). 







ethandrew said:


> Would we need to destroy her spectre before we can resurrect her? Ladreth is fine carrying her body around in non-combat, but once fighting starts he'd set her down.



Ashlyn knows that so long as the undead remains, there are no means to bring Ravika back. No one knows of anyone capable of _raising_, but a druid might be able to _reincarnate_ Ravika. Requires a druid, diamond dust, and only a fragment of the body.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2010)

Oh...that's amazingly ironic... requires a druid... hehe


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2010)

(There _is_ another druid somewhere in the valley, but finding her is another story...)


----------



## Stormwind (May 15, 2010)

If we can't find Janis (or convince her to help), there might even be another option, if Tessa gains 2 more cleric levels, then she can raise dead. However this would have to happen in the next 8 days (and Ravika's spectre would have to be destroyed too), in order for Ravika to be ressurected on the 9th day.


On other matters, the group gear is updated.


----------



## Stormwind (May 15, 2010)

@*stonegod*: were there any diamonds in that ancient necklace/lattice of jewels thing that we found in that safe behind that picture construct thing (lift trap)?


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2010)

Doesn't look like it, no. Mateusz supposedly has some, as does Ireena. She has promised assistance, but no one has yet asked her about the diamond dust AFIK.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a quick note, we are moving today so my internet usage will likely be less frequent until we have the new internet connection established (1-2 weeks).


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a bump, now that we're in combat. I've got a post from Ladreth.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay folks, its three weeks since the last post in the IC thread. I know the game has been getting slow (largely my fault) and if we want to call it, I'm fine with that. I'd just prefer to let that be known explicitly instead of implicitly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, my apologies for that.  I'm just as much to blame for it as anyone.

Truth be told, as I think about it now I realize it's been 2 full years since I made the switch over to 4E as a game system, and that we started this Ravenloft game a couple years even before that point.  It's hard to believe.  But the point is... I'm so far removed from 3.5 gameplaying at this point that I can't even fake the ability to keep playing Jarrith once battles begin anymore.  My fault entirely, but I can't help it.  I'm past 3.5 at this point.

So as much as I'd love to be able to say "Hey, we played through the entirety of Return to Castle Ravenloft!"... I also know that I barely stop in to the PbP threads anymore because I'm beyond 3.5, and 4E PbP kinda sucks for me.  So I am willing to just nod my head, give everyone a firm shake of the hand, and say "Thank you stonegod for an awesome game.  It's been a blast.  But I think it's time we turned out the lights."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2010)

*sg's EtCR: 20061127–20100919*

It is with sadness and gladness that I declare that our Expedition has come to an end. Almost four years of good gaming (with some delays, of course), but all things must end.

I'll have a big follow-up post later this week (I hope) with a bunch of spoilery bits. It'll answer things like "Who the hell was Lord Sergei?" (not in the original module, of course). I hope y'all come back and read them. I had a fun time coming up with them. 

In any case, I want to thank all current and past players for their time. Especially DEFCON1 (the last of our originals) and Stormwind (for keeping track of everything, and being here pretty much since the beginning). You've all given this game its zest, and there was a lot of fine RP going on here.

As with DEFCON, I've left 3.x behind (especially with regards to DMing); this is the last of my 3.x DM ties. I kept it up because of the fun I was having here.

I still see most of you around the PbP board elsewhere, but for the rest: Happy Gaming! And thanks again!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 20, 2010)

Firstly, thank you stonegod for running this game and allowing me the opportunity to join in mid-go. I feel honored to be a part of it, even such a small one as I did.

Secondly, it's a shame to see this game go along, but four years is quite the accomplishment.

Good luck on future gaming and I look forward to playing with you again and seeing the wrap up.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 20, 2010)

@*Everyone*: I've had a truly great time playing Ashlyn with everyone still here, and with everyone else that participated during the last several years. I have a great many good memories of this game and give particular thanks to *stonegod *for his time and effort in running this game., and to *DEFCON *for providing so much RP opportunities (particularly between Khensu and Ashlyn). Of course the game wouldn't have lasted for so long if it hadn't had the great RP from all of those whom have participated. Thank you all. It's been a blast and I'm glad I've been able to be a part of it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks to all for the adventure. Ravika's time was brief, but I enjoyed the ride while it lasted.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for some excellent adventuring- especially Stonegod.  And no, that isn't just to keep Johanna and Rikka out of trouble...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2010)

So sad to see this end.  But thanks for running it for so long.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2010)

*Secrets Revealed*

*Secrets Revealed!*

I've got some time before Indian food, so lets spill the beans! From obscure to not quite so much!

*What was up with that dwarf?*

The dwarf that delivered the box that started all this? Thrall of Strahd. Brought to Barovia shortly after the discovery of the dig, he was interrogated by Strahd to figure out what had been up with the world during is long torpor. There was more evidence of him in the Castle, but it was never found.

Ireena mentioned the dwarf in passing, but there really wasn't enough info there to make the connection.

*Who did Mateusz work for?*

The Twelve, but also Regent Morgana of Karnnath. The regent, having read Mateusz's notes, dominated him to work for her and secure the Tome for her own use—specifically, to make use of the power Strahd harnessed for Kaius. More on that below.

*Blood of Vol*

They were there. Statted them up an everything. They were the ones that _magic jarred_ Marot. She found Strahd and was "working" with him to get his secrets but he tired of her and killed her after she captured his spy (the werewolf in the dungeon). You found her very dead corpse in the laboratory.

BTW: The werewolf would have worked with you and fought the necromancer (as per his orders). Didn't work out that way, though.

*Madam Eva*

Madame Eva, long ago, was a seer of her people. But the ritual Strahd made to bind the Land to Him cursed her, and she is now an immortal hag. She is compelled to serve him, but there is enough leeway in her bonds that she can fight them. That is what she was doing with the party: Trying to help them. This, of course, would have bad consequences for her—namely, her death and Strahd's hands. Even if Strahd hadn't killed her, the removal of the wards would do so. And she knew this.

*Why the Zombies?*

Strahd felt the need for the townsfolk to need him, or, more specifically, Lord 
Sergei. The zombies were to create a problem so great he would have to intervene and "save the day." Unfortunately, the party go to it first. Still, he used this to his advantage later.

*Witches?*

The witches were led by another hag, another product of the bond Strahd formed with the Land. The hag wanted to twist this bond to her own uses via the demon she was going to summon. Strahd thus did everything he could to subtly encourage the party to assault the witches. The party's destruction of the coven was part of his plan.

*Werewolves?*

Another part involved the wereshifters. The corruption of their node and turned them feral, beyond his control. He needed someone to deal with them. Strahd did not know the sunsword was in the node, and, if he had, would likely had stopped the party; without that knowledge, he was quite content with them dealing with the menace. When they attacked the village, Strahd was finally allowed to let Lord Sergei defend them. The remnants were then quickly turned to his will. A double win.

*What Power did Strahd harness?*

This was modified from the original. In the original, it gave Strahd various abilities (a powerful force screen, permanent nondetection (which is why Ashlyn never detected him), and some other abilities). In the modification, while it made him powerful, it had a drawback: It tied the Land to Him, but tied Him to the Land. He could not leave Barovia so long as the wards were up. Thus, we needed the party to destroy the wards: He couldn't do it himself for magical reasons. But he didn't want the party surviving afterwards. Thus, he needed to lure the party back to the Castle to conduct the ritual.

*WTF? Sergei?*

Ah, Lord Sergei, my favorite invention. You found the remains of the original Sergie—Strahd's brother killed in the act that turned him. The other, however, was as he said, and distant descendent of the line. Strahd found him through is dwarven contact and through guile led him to the Castle. Then, through a powerful and modified version of _magic jar_ possessed him. Strahd could transfer between his original body and Sergei's at will anywhere in Barovia, but not outside. When not in possessed by Strahd, Sergei had some semblance of control, but couldn't speak up against Strahd directly (as if dominated). So, his warnings agains the Castle were sincere—when he was himself.

You met the "real" Strahd once: When he attacked you in the Chapel.

*What was Strahd's plan?*

Strahd had three goals:
- Turn Ireena (2/3 done by the end of game)
- Consolidate power (destroy the witches, heel the wolves, turn the villages to "him")
- Free himself of wards to leave Barovia and gain power in the wider world.

The party assisted him largely in the second and third goals. After defeating what the ward brought, the party really had just the confrontation with Strahd left. Of course, just getting there might have taken another half-year. 

Well, that's the major points. Again, it was a blast. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *Secrets Revealed!*
> 
> Well, that's the major points. Again, it was a blast. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.




Thanx much for all of this, stonegod.  Seemed like we were very close to finishing (as close as an 'every two months we finish another small section of plot' could be.  

Once again, it was a wonderful 4 years and I'm very grateful for all of your hard work, as well as the awesome rp the rest of you had.  Thanx again.


----------

